# Prime drywall before installing wainscoting?



## ltlredwagon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm installing PVC wainscoting in a bathroom.  Just had the drywall work completed.  Should I prime the walls before gluing the wainscoting? Thanks.  Bob


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 25, 2010)

Prime the entire bathroom, locking it in so to speak...then install all your trim...then Paint.


----------



## 911handyman (Jul 25, 2010)

Use a good primer Benjamin Moore & Co.


----------

